# Aluminum Rims vs Steel on Offroad Vehicles



## whchunter (Feb 24, 2010)

Has anyone experienced poor results in using aluminum rims on ATVs or Side by Sides?


----------



## shiny 308 (Feb 25, 2010)

i had aluminum on a rhino and if i had it to do over again id get the black steel ones, cheaper and when u hit the first mudhole they all look the same. 
   The aluminum ones i had did nick alot on the lips but im sure that will happen to them all


----------



## Mission (Feb 26, 2010)

stay away from the cast aluminum rims.


----------



## whchunter (Feb 26, 2010)

*Keep Em Coming*

This is the feedback I'm looking for.  They look good but I was thinking for the higher cost, I don't know if they would be the thing for roughing it in the woods.  I don't know which bend easier but if a steel wheel geyts bent you can straighten it or replace it easier. Sometimes you might have to buy a whole set.


----------



## shiny 308 (Feb 26, 2010)

i tell ya whchunter ,,, how many rock crawling buggies do u see with shiny aluminum 20s on em?? they all have beadlocks steel wheels


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jul 25, 2010)

Steel will bend...aluminum will crack more than likely.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it depends on the terrain more than anything. Aluminum being lighter is my choice just for mud only. If I am gonna be in rocks I want steel because it is stronger less apt to bend or crack. If u are using this offroad machne in a variety of terrains stay with the steel.


----------



## puddle jumper (Aug 13, 2010)

Ive spent a huge amount of time in the rocks with my grizz 660,
telico"befor it was closed",Harland, Hatfield trails,,, anyways,, I run aluminum rims, and not had one bit of trouble out of them,,,worst problem me or any of my friends have had is gotten a rock stuck in the side of the rim and as it spun cut the valve stem off, the main thing you need to look at is how the tire is constructed, a good tire will overlap "stick out past" the rim and protect it,,,I like th mud lights, but thats a agressive tire so it has a rough ride on hard pact dirt and it digs you might not want that...
You can see on this shot ,on the back, how much the tire is inset...
sorry for the poor pic its from my cell
My.02
PJ


----------

